# Looking for company



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have recently started in the rhinestone business. I have been using rhinestone transfers since I dont have a cutter, program, or templates.

Could someone tell me of a company I can create my own transfers. I have a few customers requesting certain saying transfers and looking for a company that could make them for me.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

Blingandtees.com 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

www.Rhinestonetemplates.com


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

mrshicks2002 said:


> I have recently started in the rhinestone business. I have been using rhinestone transfers since I dont have a cutter, program, or templates.
> 
> Could someone tell me of a company I can create my own transfers. I have a few customers requesting certain saying transfers and looking for a company that could make them for me.


Try www.myshirtconnection.com
Nor only do they have pre made template's but they will make what you need

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

flykidz said:


> Try www.MyShirtConnection.com
> Nor only do they have pre made template's but they will make what you need
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using T-Shirt Forums


Thanks and I didnt see an option on their page for creating custom transfers


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

binki said:


> www.Rhinestonetemplates.com


Thanks and I see that this company offer custom templates, but I am looking for getting custom transfers made.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

OSSKOBRET said:


> Blingandtees.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


Thanks and I didnt find that this company make custom transfers


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Thanks and I didnt find that this company make custom transfers


email them at [email protected]


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Thanks and I see that this company offer custom templates, but I am looking for getting custom transfers made.


Contact them. They may be able to help.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would also recommend www.rhinestonetemplates.com. A first class operation with quality products. They also carry a good supply of rhinestones and specialty products.


----------



## riki63 (Sep 18, 2013)

If you get a template, it's *super* easy to make a transfer. Plus you have control over the quality of the stones and can make an unlimited number of transfers from the template. You might want to look at some youtube videos before ruling it out. Check out Matt's from The Rhinestone World about their "Ultimate Sports Package".


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Be sure to check to see if there is a minimum number of pieces you have to order for a custom design. There are many companies that won't make one custom design anymore. If this is a service you want to offer your customer you may need to check into doing them yourself. I started requiring a minimum of 3 designs for custom requests because it was no longer profitable to make a one time design anymore.


----------



## riki63 (Sep 18, 2013)

I also have a minimum for "custom" orders. But often what a customer thinks is "custom" is not. If it's just lettering and a graphic element, I don't have to cut anything special for that.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

riki63 said:


> If you get a template, it's *super* easy to make a transfer. Plus you have control over the quality of the stones and can make an unlimited number of transfers from the template. You might want to look at some youtube videos before ruling it out. Check out Matt's from The Rhinestone World about their "Ultimate Sports Package".


Thanks and I am not ruling it out.I would love getting some templates made at a later time to be able to make my own transfers and use different color stones.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

riki63 said:


> I also have a minimum for "custom" orders. But often what a customer thinks is "custom" is not. If it's just lettering and a graphic element, I don't have to cut anything special for that.


Thanks and yes its just lettering, no graphics.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

BlingItOn said:


> Be sure to check to see if there is a minimum number of pieces you have to order for a custom design. There are many companies that won't make one custom design anymore. If this is a service you want to offer your customer you may need to check into doing them yourself. I started requiring a minimum of 3 designs for custom requests because it was no longer profitable to make a one time design anymore.


Thanks and I found a company with no minimum piece order


----------



## riki63 (Sep 18, 2013)

I think it would def be good for you to consider buying an alphabet and a few simple elements to start. I made these this week for a women's weightlifting team. This is *not* a custom design from me.
https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/535880_10151812890039590_1147740510_n.jpg
If they needed the letters to be larger or something that would require me to cut a new template, then it would be custom.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

riki63 said:


> I think it would def be good for you to consider buying an alphabet and a few simple elements to start. I made these this week for a women's weightlifting team. This is *not* a custom design from me.
> https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/535880_10151812890039590_1147740510_n.jpg
> If they needed the letters to be larger or something that would require me to cut a new template, then it would be custom.



Thanks and very nice! Yes buying a few templates is on my list


----------



## riki63 (Sep 18, 2013)

Also, when getting started, (and I am just getting started myself) some things I wish I would have known. Order mostly (or all) clear crystals to start. Buy at least Korean quality (not Chinese). If people want colors, like the fitness girls did, tell them it takes a week. I don't order colored stones until someone wants them. Most people take crystal, some say they'll wait for color, but (so far) nobody has objected. The brush you use to put the stones in is available in any paint store for less than a dollar. I've been glad I invested in some beading tweezers. When you order your first batch of colors, also order some sort of container for them. I keep my crystal ones in an old water bottle, but for the smaller quantities I like the stack jars.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

riki63 said:


> Also, when getting started, (and I am just getting started myself) some things I wish I would have known. Order mostly (or all) clear crystals to start. Buy at least Korean quality (not Chinese). If people want colors, like the fitness girls did, tell them it takes a week. I don't order colored stones until someone wants them. Most people take crystal, some say they'll wait for color, but (so far) nobody has objected. The brush you use to put the stones in is available in any paint store for less than a dollar. I've been glad I invested in some beading tweezers. When you order your first batch of colors, also order some sort of container for them. I keep my crystal ones in an old water bottle, but for the smaller quantities I like the stack jars.


Thanks and yes I love Korean or machine cut. When I did some shirts by hand I ordered machine cut stones in clear only.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

BlingItOn said:


> Be sure to check to see if there is a minimum number of pieces you have to order for a custom design. There are many companies that won't make one custom design anymore. If this is a service you want to offer your customer you may need to check into doing them yourself. I started requiring a minimum of 3 designs for custom requests because it was no longer profitable to make a one time design anymore.


This is very true. I stopped doing single designs, unless it's a design I can reuse or resell. I have a minimum of 5 transfers per design. The time it takes to create a template from a design is not worth the price of one template. 
Since you are just starting, I wouldn't start with custom designs unless they want a quantity. I would start with stock designs first, and set a minimum for your custom designs.

Sometimes I will do one design for one shirt if I believe it will bring more business, such as for a basketball team that have no fan wear yet. Once one of the moms buys one, the other moms will want one too, and this usually always leads to a team order. So, you just have to use discernment as to if it will be worth it for you or not.


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Thanks and I didnt see an option on their page for creating custom transfers


Email them.. they will even cut and send it to you ready to go!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

jasmynn said:


> This is very true. I stopped doing single designs, unless it's a design I can reuse or resell. I have a minimum of 5 transfers per design. The time it takes to create a template from a design is not worth the price of one template.
> Since you are just starting, I wouldn't start with custom designs unless they want a quantity. I would start with stock designs first, and set a minimum for your custom designs.
> 
> Sometimes I will do one design for one shirt if I believe it will bring more business, such as for a basketball team that have no fan wear yet. Once one of the moms buys one, the other moms will want one too, and this usually always leads to a team order. So, you just have to use discernment as to if it will be worth it for you or not.


Thanks. I checked out your website and love your work. I see we do a lot of the same stock transfers. If you dont mind me asking did you have to get a copyright license for doing the cowboys shirts or other teams.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

No, I don't for two reasons. First, most of my teams I do tees for are youth organizations. 2nd, none of the logos are actually Cowboys official logos.
If you click on the shirt that says view our custom designs, you'll see some of our customized designs. I've got still a ton to add, but no time to add them to the site. If there is something particular you need or see on my site you want, just let me know.


----------



## TJones (Aug 17, 2008)

I can help you, We make custom designs and text. We also help you with the design process. Tom Jones 478-743-9502 if interested.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

TJones said:


> I can help you, We make custom designs and text. We also help you with the design process. Tom Jones 478-743-9502 if interested.


Thanks Tom.


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

e-mail ... [email protected]


----------



## rhazzledesigns (Apr 4, 2013)

Check out Rhinestone Transfers & Custom Rhinestone Transfers. That's who we use for custom designs.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

rhazzledesigns said:


> Check out Rhinestone Transfers & Custom Rhinestone Transfers. That's who we use for custom designs.


Thank you so much and I just received a quote from this company


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

glad to hear you found what you were searching for
Best Embroidery and Bling


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Web site looks good Jasmynn!


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Leg cramps said:


> Web site looks good Jasmynn!


Thanks!
It still needs some work though. Does anyone know someone that does web design at a reasonable price? I did my site myself, but would like to do change some things, but have no time to do it myself. I also have a ton of designs to add.


----------



## kimh4600 (Sep 21, 2007)

We can create them for you 

JustBlinginIt.com


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

i believe JAZ is looking for a web designer... unless I am totally lost


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

kimh4600 said:


> We can create them for you
> 
> JustBlinginIt.com


Ok thanks!


----------



## montu (Mar 7, 2011)

Is there a rhinestone transfer company that gives quotes the same day for custom work?


----------

